# scary but where can i get a pacu



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i know this is almost like treason on pfury but i was wondering where i could get a pacu i am in the process of getting an oscar and would like him to have a tank mate none of the fish places around here have them so who has them and how could i get them? sorry i feel less of a member for asking this


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Don't be! Pacu's are great fish. What kind of pacu do you want the redbelly or the black one, both can can get very big. I thought that almost every LFS could order the fish for you or look at the member classifieds.

BTW: pacu's are shoaling fish and feel much better in groups, otherwise they become very frightened and skittish. So I wouldn't just buy a single pacu.

I have 7 pacu's and they are the most beautiful fish I have









Edit: why dont you buy a second oscar and try to let them breed?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Wal-Mart


----------



## 1SiKF4i (Oct 6, 2004)

Any LFS should be able to get you a Pacu...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

every lfs ive seen sells pacu's
trust me and just 2 oscars 
the pacu will outgrow almost any tank u can own


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

yeah id stay away from them big ass pacus and just get a second oscar to buddy up together


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2004)

I occasionally see pacu for sale at the big chain petstores for a few bucks apiece.

Just keep looking at different petstores and you'll find them.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> Wal-Mart


 agreed.

Sadly I think Walmart will be selling pacu until the end of time...


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

in fact i SUGGEST you get two Pacus!!!
they are very very cool fish my two are almost 18inch and they are soooo smart and each have very different persnalities.

they do play very rough so i wouldnt put them in with any timid fish, or any fish smaller than they are cause they will eat smaller fish.

they will eat any food you put in, i feed mine grapes, lettiuce, dog food, feeders(once a week), frozen shrimp, unsalted peanuts, frozen peas and they love earth worms.

i got mine a Petsmart, you could also request them from any LPS and they would order them for you.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

BTW: How big is the tank for the pacu and the oscar?


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

get em froma ny chainstore...they need 500 gallons each when grown up...


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Anko said:


> get em froma ny chainstore...they need 500 gallons each when grown up...


 500 gallons each? They can get big, but aren't whales


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

jan said:


> Anko said:
> 
> 
> > get em froma ny chainstore...they need 500 gallons each when grown up...
> ...


 They need it when they are grown up or growth will be stunted a juvi needs 300 gals..


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> Wal-Mart


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> jan Posted on Nov 14 2004, 09:27 AM
> BTW: How big is the tank for the pacu and the oscar?


----------



## Gerry (Nov 16, 2004)

How much do you want to spend on one? I have a foot long red belly pacu. I have never seen them at the pet stores here in Campbell River. Sometimes you just get lucky and find someone who is getting rid of one for nothing. I would like $200 for mine. You pay shipping and handling.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

$200 wow is it 24 karat gold pacu or something


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

jan said:


> $200 wow is it 24 karat gold pacu or something :rasp:


 HAHAHA, i think it is in canadian money!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

yeah, it translates to aboot $3.50 usd


----------

